# Are Dogs welcome



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi. I have just put our names down for the Western Motorhome Show but need to know that our dogs are wellcome at these Rallies. :sign2:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Plenty of people take their dogs


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Dogs are always welcome unless the meet is on a campsite that specifically does not allow dogs, however I can't recall there ever being a rally or meet on such a site.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Dogs are welcome at the motorhome shows,ours meet up with their friends at a lot of them :lol: 


Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

What sort of dogs do you have by the way


stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Stew , they are Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Dogs 

Chris


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

No problem with dogs at the Western Show show - there were plenty at the last one.
Shows are rarely a problem, but some sites do stipulate no dogs, or charge extra. If there is no info regarding dogs with the site description, it is always worth checking with the site directly.


----------

